# New Indian regulatory requirements regarding cyroshipment of embryos to India



## AWNH (Aug 12, 2012)

We were trying to get our embryos cyroshipped from the UK to the Rotunda Clinic in India via a recommended carrier, Medair. It turns out that there are new requirements to meet for shipment and these proved to be an issue. If you are thinking about it, please ask your clinic if they have the following - and they must have documentary proof to send to the carrier.

The requirements mean that at least one of the following apply.

The receiving clinic must be registered with a Government Institute where the Institute gives the permission for the storage of Human embryos
The receiving clinic must have a No Objection Certificate from the Indian Council of Medical Research for permission to import Human embryos
The receiving clinic must have permission from the Director of General Health Services 

According to Rotunda, no clinic in India has the No Objection Certificate, so this is something to watch out for. I can not promise that this feedback from Rotunda is true, but its worth asking at the clinic of your choice/ make the above requirements part of your checklist when choosing a clinic. It will save you time and avoid the frustration that just adds to the whole process. As a consequence our clinic could not provide any of the above so the cyroshippers have declined to assist which is understandable as they also need to fall within the law, and in turn reduces the risk of your embryos getting stuck/returned. Please feel free to ask any questions and if anyone has had success I would be grateful to know.


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi SCI are receiving shipments in New Delhi.  Best wishes


----------

